# What’s the story behind your town name?



## bumblybee (Mar 13, 2019)

My town?s name is Helgatan, which I would totally change if I could. When I first started it I was super in to the TV show Supernarural, so it is a combination of Hell, Pergatory, and Heaven. Super cringy.

What are your reasons for naming your town what you did? Is it just because it?s pretty, or does it have some story behind it?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 13, 2019)

The initial idea for my town came when I was waiting for a bus in the middle of winter. It was incredibly cold, and therefore very uncomfortable to be outside in. During that ordeal, I got the idea: "how about I make a New Leaf town and fill it with 20 torches?" Thus Fireleaf was born.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2019)

My New Leaf town is called Boston, and my initial reasoning was because "that's where the Boston harbor is" or "that's where the Berkley conservatory of music is" and "it is really refined". I'm not convinced those reasons are enough to justify it, but I'm okay with the name so I wouldn't change it.

My older towns are just stupid words I thought of as a kid, including ranter (AC:GCN), Ernier (WW), and Gaton (CF).


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 13, 2019)

Town lazy: My sis wanted it to be called lazy town or smthing,


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 13, 2019)

Sakura is just a beautiful sounding name to me and I love the symbolism behind cherry blossoms.  My town is sort of a conglomeration of all the different things I like, which includes a lot of zen/asian inspired things, so Sakura felt like the perfect town name to me.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 14, 2019)

Completely uncreative with names in my younger years, just randomly picked a town name from Pokemon (Ecruteak). Kinda just stuck with me.


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 14, 2019)

I have named all my towns Flowert so far.

It is a rewording of the Koopa village, Petalburg in Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.
It was my favorite game before I got more into Animal Crossing.


----------



## carackobama (Mar 14, 2019)

I wanted a name that sounded magical but also quite natural and homely - like a small town with a slightly celestial edge. I wanted a word like Moon/Star in the name and eventually landed on Moon Bay as I imagined my town to be a seaside town similar to in Kiki’s Delivery Service.


----------



## slatka (Mar 14, 2019)

I've had three towns so far my first town was called Rosewood back in 2013 i really liked that name for a year or so then i just got sick of it.

My 2nd town was called Utopia based on one of my favourite albums by the artist Bj?rk and it was a very cute themed town.

I just reset my town for the third time to start all over again and had named it Atropa since another user on here suggested on my thread the use of latin flower names "Atropa" is based on  "Atropa belladonna" aka Deadly Nightshade i'm hoping to make this town very zen and nature/plant oriented


----------



## Awful (Mar 14, 2019)

I've had a few towns, but the one I run currently is named after my favorite world in a popular MMORPG. I just felt like I should pay tribute to a game where I made a lot of memories on. Plus, I didn't have any better ideas lol.


----------



## Bitty (Mar 14, 2019)

I've always been a huge high fantasy fan, like LOTR type of stuff D&D is another passion of mine. Another thing I like to do is have some sort of settlement type name like city, town, vale etc; so the name has to be short. thus the creation of fae vale


----------



## Prodigu (Mar 14, 2019)

I honestly didnt get very creative with my town name I just made it an IRL location, im definitely going to change it up when Animal crossing switch comes out however


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 14, 2019)

I really like sweet stuff. Thus, the town of Cr?ame was born.


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 14, 2019)

My town is called Treetop since I wanted a name that's nature themed and it was the first name that popped into my head


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 14, 2019)

New Town: based off of my WW town, DS Town. I named it after the game, New Leaf. Yeah, extremely uncreative.

Moriyo (Village): Moriyo originally was just going to be a forest town, since I like trees. I wanted a unique sounding name that was easy to pronounce, so I started looking up Japanese names, since I knew I wanted my characters' name to be Japanese and, I love Japanese stuff. Moriyo means 'forest generation' perfect for the town. I later added the Village part when I decided to make it a magical forest town.

Treehut: I wanted this name to sound Rune Factory-ish, like it could be a little town name found in the series, while also being naturey. This town also serves as a reference to WW, where the designs came from the town of Treehut, the person being Allan.

Secret: This one is actually based off of a story I was going to write, where everyone is kinda corrupt and power hungry. This WAS going to be a horror themed town where everyone has a secret, but I plan on remaking it. I think I'll keep the name, so it's new meaning is 'the little town you can only find when you're lost'. It's not on any map, a _secret_ little hide away.

Lastly, Luminosa: named 'for the way the moon illuminates  the ocean', Luminosa is a summer retreat with all the residents having an odd love and worship of the moon. For the longest time I had wanted to make lunar/moon themed town, but always had another idea I did. I didn't plan on having a fourth town, but ideas kept coming and when I saw a new copy of NL, I couldn't pass the opportunity.


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 15, 2019)

One of my favorite shows is AtLA and wanted something related from the shown to be put into my town. The Serpents Pass is my favorite episode so I used Full *Moon Bay*.

For Rosewood, Roses are my favorite type of flower and it's a woodsy theme


----------



## cornimer (Mar 15, 2019)

My Wild World town is called "Canada". Very original.

My New Leaf town is called "Cacturne" after the pokemon.

My Gamecube town, though I don't really play it anymore, is called "Tadville"


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 16, 2019)

For my new leaf town the chronicles of narnia because I couldn't think of a better name at the time, I wish I could change it into something better but I've had the town since 2013 and put a lot of work to it.

My wild world town I named after a small town I grew up in my childhood.


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 16, 2019)

Twilight is a simple name I choose for a lot of ny towns. I'm not sure why, but I really like it and its pretty much stuck with my towns.


----------



## greyCat44 (Mar 17, 2019)

I named mine Hapi>w< because New Leaf was my first Animal Crossing Game, and I started happy flailing as soon as I saw Rover because I like cats ) I didn't know I'd never see him again (and that he was determining my face type the entire time we spoke huhu)


----------



## duckyducky (Mar 17, 2019)

My town is named Lavender. I chose it because it?s my favorite color! (And the plant is v pretty)


----------



## joey ^_^ (Mar 17, 2019)

i asked a bunch of my friends for help and the first people who replied said "jethropolis" because my SO is named jethro but i asked another friend and she suggested PAL because it was an acronym for an airline company here (because jethro > jets > planes) and i liked it because the journey to that conclusion made me think of gradeschoolers making codenames for their crushes and it was cute!! also because pal means friend and i want to live in friend town <3


----------



## Elin (Mar 17, 2019)

I wanted my town name to be 'Fae'-something, because one of the main things I wanted to add was a fantasy forest area with a fairy ring. Otherwise, I still wanted it to sound like a cute little town, and thus the 'hill' suffix was added. I've come up with one or two ideas I might just like a smidgen better since then... but I think I'm happy enough with Faehill. ^^


----------



## Heyden (Mar 18, 2019)

Not that deep, but my ACNL town name is called Calypso, named after the mango variation because I thought it was a really neat-sounding word.


----------



## Dacroze (Mar 18, 2019)

After a friend showed me Animal Crossing for the first time and it was clear I would also get it, he asked me what I would name my town. He also told me that he named his town after the one he grew up in, after I asked him. I thought it was boring to name it after the town we currently lived in, so I had to come up with another name. Because we were at school at that time, I took the nearest atlas and looked for a name I liked. That's how I ended up with my town name: Zeist.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 20, 2019)

I came up with my town name, Oceana, a few months before the release of New Leaf. I was trying to think up all sorts of town names, but as soon as I thought of it, it just hit me. So that's why I've been very fond of it for awhile now. No other town name seems to appeal to me very well like Oceana did. Maybe one day I'll think of another.


----------



## Bitty (Mar 22, 2019)

Elin said:


> I wanted my town name to be 'Fae'-something, because one of the main things I wanted to add was a fantasy forest area with a fairy ring. Otherwise, I still wanted it to sound like a cute little town, and thus the 'hill' suffix was added. I've come up with one or two ideas I might just like a smidgen better since then... but I think I'm happy enough with Faehill. ^^



Lol, I like your town name


----------



## borborygm (Mar 22, 2019)

lol idek what i was thinking tbh, the name Meowtown just had a nice ring to it. if i could change it, id probably change it to Possburg, satisfying my obsession with oppossums, but eh, meowtown is good enough.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Mar 22, 2019)

I've had three towns whose names I really remembered:

Starfall- I chose it because I had been reading A Song of Ice and Fire and one of the noble families lives in a castle called Starfall and I thought it sounded pretty and whimsical. I reused this name a lot when I first started out and restarted all the time.

Ebonmoor- I chose this one because "ebon" means black and you always read about lonely/spooky moors in gothic literature. Ebonmoor was meant to be my horror themed town with all black villagers.

Mistwood- I wanted something natural but still a little mysterious. Something cute, but just a tad dark. I'm really happy with it.

I once considered doing an all-deer town called Nara (it would have been a zen-themed town named after the Nara Deer Park in Japan), but I never followed through. 

I think when I start my switch town, I might go back to my tried and true Starfall tho.


----------



## Tohru (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm totally embarrassed to admit but my town in NL was named back when NL came out, and at the time I was dating someone who had a sort of alter ego with the last name 'Lunalis' and that's what I named my town after...yeah. That relationship ended around the same time too.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

Wild World was my first Animal Crossing game. 
When I began playing, I felt a strong desire to name my town "______ Springs" (I think it was Waterfall Springs or something to do with the ocean), but it obviously didn't fit. I decided to just call the town Springs, and it stuck with me for City Folk, GCN, and New Leaf.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 30, 2019)

I was new to the series and knew nothing about it.
It was Christmas in 2013 I was unwrapping my presents and there was "animal crossing new leaf" I name my town "animal" becouse that was in the game's name.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 30, 2019)

I wanted a name based on Avatar The Last Airbender that wasn't so common like Kyoshi, etc. So I chose Azulon, and the mayor name (Arize) is my usual game character name and it really sounds like a name from the Fire Nation. So it just went together. Then I chose Bolero of Fire as my town tune to link it all to Zelda as well while keeping the theme of Fire Nation.


----------



## Marte (Mar 30, 2019)

Patril was a random name I made up when I played Harvest Moon DS, and have just used ever since, hahaha.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

My towns named ?Andoria? after the Star Trek planet.


----------



## auroral (Apr 5, 2019)

I was super into Flight Rising when I first got NL, so I named my town after my favorite dragon at the time, a pretty coatl boy named Auroral. Ironically, I no longer play FR, so I associate the name 'Auroral' far more with animal crossing than i do with dragons.

My second NL town, Dreamy, is meant to be a sleepy town based off of... sleep lmao. I was inspired to make a town with this theme because I suffer from a sleep disorder called non-24 sleep wake disorder, and to cope with the days where I'm awake during the nights rather than the days, I play a lot of animal crossing. So I wanted to make a little project town specially to use to cope on those nights. I was going to try to name it after my sleep disorder, but realized that the name just. Doesn't really flow off the tongue and I couldn't figure out a way to shorten it / make it work lmao. So I just went with Dreamy because it's uwu cute.

Going back, my very first GC town is called AMYVILLE (yes, in all caps like that) because. I was a dumb kid with 0 ideas, and my name is Amy, so naturally I named my town after myself lmao.

A couple of friends and I are now playing a second GC town together, that we've named GAYVILLE, (also in all caps) referencing my first town and the fact that we're all raging pansexuals. 

I also had two CF towns, one at my dad's house and one at my mom's house. Neither of these names are very creative at all, and are just named after places in fandoms I was obsessed with at the time. The town at my dad's house is Hyrule, while the town at my mom's house is Hogwarts.


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 5, 2019)

My town name Willow comes from the name of a personal, fictional place I've created. It's the home of some original characters and stuff. The name of the fictional place is actually Willowfield but that was too long to be a town name in New Leaf so I shortened it to Willow instead. I think it has a nice vibe to it, and feels personal in the way that it has something to do with a personal creation.


----------



## Coach (Apr 5, 2019)

I named my town Twinleaf because I was playing pokemon Diamond around the time the game released (either that or watching the D/P anime) and thought it'd be cool to have a town with the word leaf in it to fit with the title of the game itself. I stick by my decision!


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 14, 2019)

I waned to have a theme for my town and decided on a colour (pink) So I thought of things that remind me of that colour. Then I came across Sakura Trees. I find them so beautiful and mystical so I called my town Sakura and my mayor Blossom. Altogether it was 'Sakura Blossom'


----------



## Kimurni (Apr 15, 2019)

So Doremifa comes from a vocaloid song, DoReMiFa Rondo, which is basically about running around singing and dancing with animals. I was really into Vocaloid at the time so I thought "hey, this seems good for an Animal Crossing town!"
My flag is still based off of the song, (which I still really like, thankfully), and so is a face standee thing, (which I REALLY need to make a new design for because the old one is just... Not good.) I also tried to use a bit of it for the town tune, but it sounds nothing like it. (Thinking about requesting it on that wonderful thread in NL)
(I also finished off the music theme by naming my Tomodachi Life island Solatido)

My second is Inkoplis, because the whole town is based off of Splatoon, which is set in Inkopolis, and I was one letter short of being able to fit the whole name.


----------



## salty- (Apr 16, 2019)

So Fairlin's name came from a story I was writing (not really a book or anything, it was just kind of a personal story) and the whole country was called "Fairlin" because the story took place in basically a twisted fairytale world that resided in a book. Although my town itself has no themes that relate to the story and the characters in my town aren't meant to be the ones from the story, I thought I would honor the lil series I had going for almost 4-5 years now


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 16, 2019)

Lorien is a lord of the rings reference to Lothlorien, the elven forest realm of middle earth. I?ve Just always loved the sound of it so I used it for my main town even though it?s just a plain ol? non-magic town.

Aconite was picked specifically with a witch themed town in mind, it?s another name for Wolf?s Bane or Monkshood, a poisonous flower with a lot of ancient uses and generally associated with some witchcraft as well.


----------



## boring (Apr 17, 2019)

My towns of Bermuda and Syntoia have no special meaning behind them, but Va is a different story.
Va is the name of a song from a game that absolutely changed me called 'the Beginners Guide'. In the chaos of the story, the part when 'Va' played was a pause button. It was a sudden calm, almost eerie in comparison to the rest of the game, but I loved it nonetheless.
The town of Va is my own pause button, a perfect world while everything else is blurred and scary.


----------



## ShizukaJoestar (Apr 17, 2019)

Morioh was named after a fictional town in Japan for an anime called JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Diamond is Unbreakable. 

*Story:* Josuke Higashikata decided to have alternate world where no one gets hurt, killed or betrayed. He assumed his role as mayor and invited Okuyasu Nijimura, Koichi Hirose and his adopted baby sister Shizuka Joestar to live in this alternate Morioh. Life has been easier since then. The villagers living there have been the best residents to the entire town.


----------



## buniichu (Apr 17, 2019)

Konoko is based on a small village, surrounded by many cherry blossom trees, with tons and tons of beautiful flowers that matches their greatest guardian of the village, known as giant cherry blossom that sits in the middle of the town, guarding everything, and giving the village peace and silence. By this very day, A daughter was born and celebrated as mayor, to keep the town going. By her name was Mayor Keely, along with many wonderful villagers who help around the village.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 17, 2019)

I remember that I wanted to do something with a Japanese name, and I wanted to do something foresty/cute. I thought of totoro, and wanted to partially base my town off of this amazing movie. I remembered hearing about the forest totoro was based off of, it was called sayama. this name seemed perfect, so that's how I got my current name! A short but sweet little story


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 18, 2019)

I started a new town recently and I named it Chroma, because it is a rainbow themed town, and chroma means color. I have a bunch of villagers picked out that are all colors of the rainbow, and different sections of the town are filled flowers and public works projects that go with the color theme.


----------



## duckykate (Apr 18, 2019)

Windfall, like the island from zelda!


----------



## iimmv (Apr 26, 2019)

My town name is actually sooo bad...
When I used to play terraria and minecraft, my main worlds would always be named "Soriku." I named it that as a combination of Sora and Riku from Kingdom Hearts, because I thought they were both cool. Keep in mind I was super young and I had barely even played Kingdom Hearts. I only played the GBA game or something. Little did I know at the time that combining two characters' names like that often implies a fan shipping of those two characters... so if you google Soriku you will see some very "interesting" results. I honestly didn't even realize this until a few days ago, at 20 years old... so my New Leaf town was named Soriku 7 months ago because it has always been a habit to name my main world Soriku! eek


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Well I love space and all that and... idk I feel a strong attraction towards the star named V?ga... I just love it!
So I named my town like that.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 26, 2019)

My very first town Kenka was named after an izukaya in the neighborhood I lived in. I had ordered the game and I found it arrived on my doorstep that night after I got back from Kenka with my friends. So it was kinda a drunken in the moment naming. I reset that town after 3 years and made Tinytree because I wanted to start a new town based on a natural forest. I had an idea that I wanted to keep my town tree small for my dream address, as well as keep little trees everywhere. But then I played it for too long and the town tree grew big anyways :3 My second copy is called Borei, which means a great country in Khmer, but now it?s also used to refer to  gated communities. I chose my map specifically to have a river that separated a small chunk of land where I would put all my residents in a more developed area, so it?s like a little borey, while the rest of town is a natural forest.


----------



## iimmv (Apr 26, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> My very first town Kenka was named after an izukaya in the neighborhood I lived in. I had ordered the game and I found it arrived on my doorstep that night after I got back from Kenka with my friends. So it was kinda a drunken in the moment naming. I reset that town after 3 years and made Tinytree because I wanted to start a new town based on a natural forest. I had an idea that I wanted to keep my town tree small for my dream address, as well as keep little trees everywhere. But then I played it for too long and the town tree grew big anyways :3 My second copy is called Borei, which means a great country in Khmer, but now it?s also used to refer to  gated communities. I chose my map specifically to have a river that separated a small chunk of land where I would put all my residents in a more developed area, so it?s like a little borey, while the rest of town is a natural forest.




Wow! I just had the same type of idea recently- a town that is actually an Animal Forest. I am super curious to see how you did it to make it natural looking. Would you mind sharing the dream code?


----------



## MayorMissy (Apr 27, 2019)

Frosting is my favorite thing to put on sweet foods.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 22, 2019)

Originally, I wanted to call my town Blackpool, but thanks to the character limit, it didn't fit. Since I didn't wanted to remove a letter, I was thinking for another name that ends with "pool". And after a while, I came up with Rosepool.


----------



## TSquared (Aug 22, 2019)

"Home" is what I use every time I'm given the option to name a town/farm/ranch/what-have-you. It's as simple as wanting to harken back to simpler, more nostalgic times - "Home is where the heart is", after all.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Aug 22, 2019)

I was trying to call my town "Henriville" but of course there was the character limit, so I just decided to remove some letters and call it "Henville" and I guess that was good enough for my town.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 22, 2019)

My town name background is pretty straightforward: Historia. I'm a historian, so it just felt right to name my town after my number one passion.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 22, 2019)

My main town is named Haunton. It's a combination of the word haunting and the "-ton" you find in place names like Boston, Houston, and so on. It's a horror-themed town and it was the first thing that came to me that both seemed fitting and worked within the character limit they give you for names.

My hybrid circus/magic show-themed town is called Mesmeri, based of course around the word mesmerize. I went with that because both circuses and magic shows are forms of entertainment, and good entertainment will grab your attention and keep you interested in what happens. So, in a way it's saying that this show is so good that you won't want to look away.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 22, 2019)

I named my town after Anapolis maryland, bc my middle name is ana! And anapolis is just plain out kewllll!!!!!!!


----------



## skeletontape (Aug 22, 2019)

My town is called Crescent because, uh, I love the moon.  I draw moons a lot in my art so it felt like a natural choice for a motif to potentially use in my town.


----------



## Bizhiins (Aug 22, 2019)

My first town?s name is Odanah. It?s my hometown where I grew up. It literally means ?town? in Ojibwe, my Native language.
My second town was inspired by space names! I came up with a couple cool space rooms in one of my houses in my first town, but I decided to try and make a completely second town with an entire houses dedicated to that theme. I was browsing space names and people here on TBT helped me pick out a name.


----------



## Speeny (Aug 22, 2019)

They vary but usually it's just whatever sounds fitting for the theme I'm going for. 
If my town name starts with J for example...sometimes I associate the letter J with the colours blue & purple.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 22, 2019)

Very simple, Rainfall because I like rain.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 23, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Sakura is just a beautiful sounding name to me and I love the symbolism behind cherry blossoms.  My town is sort of a conglomeration of all the different things I like, which includes a lot of zen/asian inspired things, so Sakura felt like the perfect town name to me.



I now have a second town with the name Nocturne. In classical music, a nocturne is a piece that evokes the feeling of the night. The town will be mostly set in the twilight or nighttime hours and I plan to use a lot of streetlamps and other PWPs that work well at night. The town tune is Beethoven's Silence.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 27, 2019)

My town name is ☆poot★, it's named after an emission of gas ..


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

My Panem is pretty obvious from Hunger Games

And

Pentos from Game of Thrones


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)

My town name is Veniha which was rough early translation to Venilia who was a deity in Roman mythology associated with the winds and the sea.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 27, 2019)

I named my town Beanz because it’s apart of a username I use on some other games. I don’t necessarily like that name for my town anymore but I just keep it like that anyway.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

fourside is from earthbound (i'm stuck there because i'm lazy and underleveled.) and overall, creative and cool.
my old town's name was atlanta because im from georgia.


----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 28, 2019)

Town name : S o l a r i s (unfortunately without spaces as it didnt fit) 
Before starting my game I was searching online through town name generators and forums etc, when I came across it! I loved the way it sounded and then when i googled the meaning it said "pertaining to the sun" i thought it was super rad!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

F?dlan from Fire Emblem: Three Houses. It's the name of the region that they all resonate in.

And then Nohr, from Fire Emblem: Fates. It's the name of one of the two regions in the game c:​


----------



## WILDWORLD (Aug 29, 2019)

Calalini is the name of an imaginary world in which a young girl called Jani whose mother had her pushed everywhere as the youngest schizophrenic's "delusions" lived. They included a cat called midnight and a girl called 24 hours. Jani schofield was never schizophrenic but her mother had a case of munchausen's by proxy which caused this behavior.


----------



## neoratz (Aug 29, 2019)

my usual town name is nowhere which i picked just because i thought it would be funny and it sounds good with my player name! recently though i started a new acgc town and i wanted it to have a different name so i picked mimimi after the ukagaka mimimi. i don?t actually know anything about her, i just think she?s cute!


Spoiler: pic of mimimi


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 29, 2019)

It's called Brotopia because I started it up while I was lying in bed on heavy pain meds after having a four-hour-long surgery, and I was obsessed with Homestuck at the time. Regret it now because it's pretty meh, but I don't want to give that town up. Especially since it's now over six years old.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

When my game and 3DS got kiped and pawned, I had to start all over, and I couldn't for the life of me come up with a new name for my town. I was watching Pokemon XY and there's a character on there whose name is Eureka. She's so cute, and that's when I thought - why don't I name my town Eureka?! It's like a good idea!


----------



## Laconic (Sep 21, 2019)

I was a kid, got AC on my birthday shortly after release, and coming up with names is really hard for me. I would never play if I had to actually sit down and think of a name that had real meaning to me. Too many possibilities. 

So, I usually just pick the first word that comes into my head or is somewhat inviting. Went with Welcome. Can't get anymore inviting/basic than that. lol But it ended up fitting the nostalgia, homely vibe I eventually went for. 

Also, usually in the games you get announced town name, mayor name. So it felt kind of like I was a smash bros character, getting welcomed onto the arena.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 23, 2019)

1st town I ever started was named Historia, but I didn't have it for more than a couple weeks. I don't remember why I named it that, possibly because it had an rpg/fantasy type of feel to me. 1st town I finished was named Rosewood, which was stupidly too common and had the "romantic" red and white rose theme to fit. I just thought it had this romantic appeal which I honestly now can't get by. Got sick of looking at that name so I made another one called Cyprus after Cypress trees, which is what the cedar trees reminded me of. I preferred my spelling though. I was going for a Zen forest look with lots of cedars. My current town is named Ginger and my mayor, including my other characters that all live in that town are Tea themed names. Mayor Chai (Tea) of Ginger (Tea). Characters names are Matcha, Sage and Ceylon. All teas! 
My newest town is named Citron. It's gonna be a citrus orchard town so Citron fit since it means Lemon in French and there's a citrus fruit already named a Citron. Similar to a lemon but with a really thick layer of piff. Also my town fruit is orange. Picked the town map purposefully with oranges just to further enhance the citrus theme. I just wanted the option of planting as many perfect oranges to push the theme even further.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 23, 2019)

Named my main town Ville because french is my second language so naturally, I called my town, town (so creative I know lol).


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 23, 2019)

*Zash*

Truth to be told, my town name just suddenly popped up into my mind without referencing anything in real life


----------



## Lynnea (Sep 25, 2019)

This sounds really cringy but I made a list of town names I liked and asked my mom which one she liked the most and she said ?clair ... and ... here we are lol.


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 25, 2019)

Its forest in Irish, (Foraoise) I wanted a forest town and I'm Irish, my sister actually came up with it though.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 26, 2019)

I've never been good at coming up with town names. My very first town in Wild World I named Everhue after hours of thinking on it because I wanted to picture a town full of vibrant colors that never faded, I thought, at the time, that it was the best name ever, but when I booted up my Wild World cartridge again, I changed my mind and niw thought the name was super cringey. I don't know what I'd rename it to, though. Probably starfall, since I like how the name sounds and because Wild World introduced the observation room.

Then I played the original Animal Crossing and named it Ninten as in Nintentown, which is also awful, but I thought at the time it was cool and it went well because of all the nes games you could unlock within it.

I never deleted any of the save files, though, despite not liking any of the names. Firstly because I wouldn't like to restart all over agian and unlock everything and get the villagers I like add patterns again, ect. It's a really long time consuming process and secondly I got used to them, so it's like a time capsules I can turn on and see a piece of my past self.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 26, 2019)

My Wild World town was called Fayette, because middle school me didn't realize she didn't have to use the place she actually lived for the name. 

New Leaf's Calavera got its name from the new house we moved into, which my mother had named Casa Calaveras (admittedly, I was having trouble coming up with a name
 ': D ).


----------



## succulents (Sep 26, 2019)

I remember my great uncle talking about how much I reminded him of Anne, from the book Anne of Green Gables. I was never really interested in the book, until he had passed away. I decided to finally try reading it and oh boy, did I love it. I fell in love with Anne and Avonlea, the town she lived in. Pretty sure I read the entire book within two days. So recently, when I restarted my town I named it after that town


----------



## Pikachueviaseedling (Nov 11, 2019)

I had the idea of having a town that was pretty tropical, so I thought the name Haylei would be cute. It's a mix of Haven and Lei. It was originally gonna be called Halei but I didn't like that name, so I called it Haylei instead. I'm pretty sure Haylei is actually a real name though...


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm absolute trash at naming things. So I went on fantasy town generator and just hit it a couple dozen times until I found one that sounded good. I actually really like my current town name I think I'll carry it over to New Horizons too.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2019)

My old New Leaf town was Westeros, after Game of Thrones. A show I now can't stand.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 14, 2019)

My town's name is Lucille. It was the name of a city in the short story I was writing at the time. In fact, a few minor aspects of my town is inspired by it.


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 15, 2019)

right before i got my copy of new leaf we had a project at school were we had to create a town and make a set of laws. However, since i am so uncreative, i stole Cocoloco off of my friend, its such a cute name and really fits a nice tropical theme. I will probably use it again when i start new horrizons haha


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 15, 2019)

I wanted to name my town Planeterium, but there was a character limit, and I wanted something that didn’t sounding it had a theme because I was unsure of a theme to do.


----------



## MBaku (Nov 17, 2019)

Onett because I'm EB trash


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 17, 2019)

I?ve used the same name for all my AC towns: Charmelo. Got it by fusing the words charming and mellow.


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 17, 2019)

It was the name of the town I used to live in.


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 17, 2019)

My first town name was 'asdboo', it was a keyboard smash I think. Nevertheless I still have pictures of it. It was a weedy, unkept mess.


----------



## boring (Sep 5, 2020)

Originally, a year and a half ago, I said on this thread ' My towns of Bermuda and Syntoia have no special meaning behind them ' but boy has that changed, at least for Bermuda.
Didn't realise it at the time, but Bermuda would be a name I would begin to fixate on, now I call my main pokemon 'Bermuda', I want a triangle tattoo bc Bermuda Triangle (haha laugh funny) and I name ANY AC town I start 'Bermuda'. Couldn't imagine not doing stuffs like that now. Idek why I fixated on Bermuda, but hey ho,,, still think its fun that like,, when ACNH came out people /knew/ I was gonna name the town Bermuda before anything else, it was just a given.


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2020)

old thread but my first game was wild world and with that, i reset pretty frequently since i was just a kid and was having fun. i don’t remember _all_ of the town names that i chose but they were just typical kid nonsense, from fun city to naming it after irl places, such as new york c’:

with new leaf, i was still pretty young and so my town names weren’t super spectacular here, either. my first town’s name was cloudluv which was just,,, a typical 5th grade concoction LMAO. i named my 2nd town clarity which was,, much better than cloudluv imo but still not great lmao. and lastly, i was continuously resetting my 3rd town but i believe the name i had the last time i played was wintry, since i wanted to turn it into a winter-themed town aha.

and more recently, with new horizons, my island name is axolotl; it was originally going to be apricity but i read @/sierra’s “island names for sale” thread prior to the game coming out and one of the names listed was axolotl and immediately, i was obsessed with it; i think this is the first and only time i’ve ever been truly happy with the name i chose for something aha


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 11, 2020)

Mine is New York because back when I played WW, I named the town after my sister’s favourite city; New York! I am also not super about changes and I love keeping things the same, hence keeping the name through to New Leaf.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Arctin came from my sister from when she named our first CF town- I believe it was inspired by winter (as we got the game for Christmas that year).

Evwirt I kinda came up with on the spot on New Leaf. I had wanted to come up with a magical-sounding name, and Evwirt fit the bill IMO! I just transferred the name to my SH island once I got my lite.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Sep 11, 2020)

My island’s name is Erinacea. New Horizons  is the first AC game I’ve ever played, so I didn’t have any old nostalgic names to draw from. Instead, I took inspiration from my all-time favourite animal group; hedgehogs. The family name for the animal group containing hedgehogs is “Erinaceidae”. This gave me to basis of my island name.

The other name I had considered for my island was “De Novo”, which is a term in biological sciences meaning “from the beginning, anew”. It would’ve been an appropriate name for a game centered around developing a deserted island, but I thought it sounded a bit pretentious and went with my first choice


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2020)

I’m terrible at coming up with names for anything so in both NL and NH, I named my town/island not only on a location in another game, but they both ended up being named the same thing - Skyhold from Dragon Age Inquisition. I was considering naming it after a place in FFX or XII (in spite still needing to finish playing it), or after a place in One Piece. I ended up going with Skyhold since I really wanted to use some Dragon Age designs that I made in HHD (and qr patterns) or that someone else made and that I had been using in HHD (didn’t know that I needed a subscription or once subscribed, after i downloaded the codes that I can’t hang up any of the designs at Able’s for my villagers to use). I was planning on trying to dedicate my whole island to Dragon Age, but I’ve actually started to incorporate ideas that were inspired by other games/anime/etc.  as well now.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 16, 2020)

New Leaf Town: Lorville (from my name)
New Horizons Island: Nyan (which is Japanese for a meow sound, as I plan on populating my island with only cat villagers)


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 16, 2020)

NL: Roverton: I was too lazy to think up a name. So I just used Rover's name (as he was the character I could see) and the traditional –ton suffix.
WW: Kelvin: Going to change it to a Scandinavia-style name as I reset my game (that's how I'd run my town; a Scandinavian social democratic place). Any suggestions please throw them at me!


----------



## Beanz (Sep 16, 2020)

My new leaf town’s name is Beanz. It’s part of a username I have on most games I play.
My new new horizons island’s name is Sunflower because I like sunflowers.


----------



## Kirbyz (Sep 16, 2020)

my NL town is called Magnolia, and my brother’s town is called Fiore.

it’s a reference to my fav anime, Fairy Tail <3

since my brother also loves it, and he got his town first, he named in Fiore. then when i got mine, i already knew i was going to name it Magnolia. c:


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 16, 2020)

My island is named Woxton as a tribute to my son. My nickname for my husband is Wolf, his nickname for me is Fox, and our son is nicknamed Wox (naturally). So, Woxton was born from nicknames.


----------



## Mayor Ng (Sep 17, 2020)

My town's name is Zen. I wanted a town where I can put my personality into. I'm calm and I like to be in a meditative state where I empty my mind and just enjoy my surroundings. I'm sorta like an old man and don't bond well with my peers that are party animals but I like the way I am. Zen is a form of meditation that's why it was considered. There are also other arts of meditation but I chose Zen because I like Japanese culture and practices and AC also uses aspects of Zen


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2020)

I simply named my New Leaf town "Finale" because I have reset many times in ACNL and I think I'm gonna have this be the last town I actually put time into playing every day and making just the way I want it
(And not a moment too soon, apparently, considering 3DS support seems to be winding down...)

My New Horizons island is named Shamrock because I am of Irish descent and also because I sat there for like 10 whole minutes unable to think of an interesting name


----------



## Ganucci (Sep 18, 2020)

I can tell you when I was little and got AC for the Gamecube I did not even hesitate for a second when Rover asked me the town name and I typed in 'Poop'. 

Unfortunately(?) I did not carry that name over into future games.


----------



## hakutaku (Sep 18, 2020)

NL town is named Myrkwood just because it sounded cool and fit the forest theme, plus I'm going for a sort of autumnal, magic-y vibe.

NH island is named Wynd Isle because I wanted to include 'isle' in the name and it sounded generic enough that I could do whatever I wanted with it, and it kept up the theme of using 'y' instead of 'i'.


----------



## Chibiusa (Sep 18, 2020)

My island name is Sanibel, after Sanibel Island in Florida. I wanted to pay homage to my home state since I moved from there a couple of years ago.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 18, 2020)

It's very stupid but my first game was Wild World and when it ask 'Where are you going?' I didn't know it was going to become your town name so I said 'a place'. So yeah, my first town ever was called a place, in lower case letters. Though I wouldn't choose that now I think its kind of a charming and at least a cute story.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 19, 2020)

My island is named after the removable convertible top known as The Boptop- originally used on the 1930-31 and 1932 Ford Roadsters. I thought I came up with it myself, but I looked it up afterward and realized it was coined long before my time. lol


----------



## Dudy Dude (Sep 19, 2020)

Originally I named my island “Sadness” because, well, I couldn’t think of anything else, and sadness is what I feel most days.

A day later, I deleted my island and started anew, naming my island Inverness after the Scottish town of the same name. I’ve always adored Scotland and its green rolling hills and lakes, and I know someone from the real-world Inverness who I consider to be a close friend. Besides, even regardless of context, I think Inverness is a pretty name for a place.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Sep 20, 2020)

My town's name is Comet Tail. I have a fascination with space and anything to do with it. Stars, planets and science fiction (and fiction) as a whole is something I throughly enjoy and plan on making my town space themed for the most part!


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 21, 2020)

my towns name is amoureux and honestly i wanted to name it island of the stars in spanish but it was too long >< so my town name is just lovers in french


----------



## angelcat621 (Oct 5, 2020)

My NH island is Pookytopia, named for my beloved old white cat Pooky + utopia. He passed away earlier this year after 14 years of friendship. I have a mossy rock and lucky cat statue near my NH house in his memory.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 5, 2020)

My island is called Gont. I was considering Earthsea but apparently I felt the need to go more obscure and name my island after the Wizard of Earthsea's homeland ~


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 14, 2020)

I posted here for acnl before NH came out, but my New Horizons town’s named Pingüino, I named it such because my brother had his town first because he named his Tortüga (upon my joking suggestion), and I decided to keep up the trend on my island


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 14, 2020)

My town name is Junipine. It’s the name of a hotel I stayed at in Sedona Arizona and it just always stuck with me. Cute, woodsy, and good memories~


----------



## arturia (Oct 15, 2020)

My New Leaf town's name, Azalea, was just something that popped into my head and felt right, so I went with it. As for my island, I originally was going to just name it Honey or Honeycomb but I decided since my native fruit was the apple Honeycrisp would be more fitting.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)

New Leaf is Adelaide. This is because Melba is my favorite villager. I originally wanted Melbourne, but that wouldn't fit. So it's Adelaide, from her Japanese name.

New Horizons is Bristöl. This is because I live in Bristol County.


----------



## liquidvongel (Oct 24, 2020)

My first GC town was named Cancun, mostly because my mom suggested it when I asked her for a town name. This has been my go-to for village names over the years.
My other towns have been named Florida, Narnia, and after my hometown. These were just ones that randomly came to mind at the time.
Wild World had Po, Eastpo, and Westpo. I have no idea what Po came from; it's lost to time.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 3, 2020)

Mine's called Forest and pretty much has been since I played on the original Animal Crossing. No idea why, I liked the simplicity of it...I don't think about it too much.

In New Leaf, I had some additional towns called Starlight and Tundra.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

Since this is in the general section, I can just name all of my towns, right?

New Leaf- Popstar and Twinleaf. Popstar is the planet Kirby lives on. Twinleaf is a town from Pokemon Diamond/Pearl.
City Folk- Floralia and Onett. Floralia is the place Kirby is in for most of the game Kirby: Triple Deluxe. Onett is a town from Earthbound.
Wild World- Fourside. This is a city from Earthbound.
New Horizons- Sunyshore. This is a city from Pokemon Diamond/Pearl. Also yes, it is spelled that way in the games.


----------



## Moon.dropps (Nov 4, 2020)

My NL town name, Fyreglo, is a corruption of "fire" and "glow". I was trying to come up with a cozy sounding name, and "Fireglow" was the only one I thought of. I thought the spelling was too basic, so I changed some of the letters around, and ~_voila~, _Fyreglo was born!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020



Seastar said:


> Since this is in the general section, I can just name all of my towns, right?
> 
> New Leaf- Popstar and Twinleaf. Popstar is the planet Kirby lives on. Twinleaf is a town from Pokemon Diamond/Pearl.
> City Folk- Floralia and Onett. Floralia is the place Kirby is in for most of the game Kirby: Triple Deluxe. Onett is a town from Earthbound.
> ...


Ooh, a fellow Pokemon Diamon/Pearl player! I love those games, and its soundtrack is AMAZING!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 5, 2020)

Well my towns that are Twilight, Hyrule, Tokyo, Altea, Kamiki, and Skyloft were all created because of Legend of zelda, Persona, Voltron, and Okami.
But my first town which was called Harmony before I lost the game data, it was named that because I wanted a town that was full of joy and beauty. Long ago I went on Miiverse and posted in the ACNL place, and wanted help with town name ideas. And someone gave me a list of names, and the first one that suited my idea and stood out was Harmony! So I named the town Harmony after that on October 1st in 2016, but then lost it on December 19th that same year xD

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020

I would like to share my town names story in WW and CF, but I can't remember the story behind those towns. Very long ago


----------



## Holla (Nov 6, 2020)

For Wild World and City Folk I just named it after the town I live in in real life haha. I didn't have wifi back then so it wasn't really a problem as I never played either game online. Due to it being a small town I won't be sharing the name here.

For New Leaf my first and main town was Starbell. I thought it was a cute name that fit within the character limit. Also Bells in coin form have little stars on them.

My secondary town in New Leaf was called Moondust. It was my first attempt at a Sailor Moon themed town, but I never got very far with it as I had 700+ hours in my first town and was just burnt out on the game in general. The limited outdoor customization in New Leaf made doing a theme hard anyways.

Now in New Horizons my island is called Moon Prism. It takes advantage of the bigger character limit and is a much better name than Moondust. My Sailor Moon theme has really taken off this time and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

Holla said:


> For Wild World and City Folk I just named it after the town I live in in real life haha. I didn't have wifi back then so it wasn't really a problem as I never played either game online. Due to it being a small town I won't be sharing the name here.
> 
> For New Leaf my first and main town was Starbell. I thought it was a cute name that fit within the character limit. Also Bells in coin form have little stars on them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like wonderful towns and island! And like the story behind with NL and NH. Is there like a thing that you can dream about someone's island in NH like NL? I don't remember if that was added in game.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 6, 2020)

Wild World: Hopetown. I have no idea what went through my head.

City Folk: Sunset. Once again, no idea what I was thinking.

New Leaf: Uly Park. I wanted something Swedish and I guess I thought “Uly” was good.

New Leaf #2: Eurasia. I guess I tried mixing Europe and Asia.

New Horizons: Guava Bay. I wanted something with “Bay” to match the deserted island theme and I thought Guava Bay rolled off the tongue well.


----------



## Holla (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Sounds like wonderful towns and island! And like the story behind with NL and NH. Is there like a thing that you can dream about someone's island in NH like NL? I don't remember if that was added in game.


 
Yes it was added in an update! If you have an online subscription all you need is a bed inside your house. When you lay on it you have the option to go to sleep and that will take you to the dream world where you can visit/dream of other islands that people have uploaded.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2020)

Holla said:


> Yes it was added in an update! If you have an online subscription all you need is a bed inside your house. When you lay on it you have the option to go to sleep and that will take you to the dream world where you can visit/dream of other islands that people have uploaded.


Okay ty for letting me know. My sister hasn't done that yet. So l don't know much with that. I might secretly go on her profile and visit your dream island.


----------



## Radio (Nov 6, 2020)

*Gamecube:* Flower. I was 12 and apparently uncreative.

*New Leaf:* Fantasia. I just liked the way this word sounded, but also it kinda fit the town as I really had no idea what I was doing going into it and just made up decor themes in the house as I went along.

*New Horizons: *Anthem. I'd like for my town to be uplifting  But also, my username I use for everything nowadays is Radio and anthems are generally a type of music. Music is played through the radio. Fitting connection imo.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 6, 2020)

I have a new island! !!! I've named it Sequoyah for two reasons (as I am part Choctaw, and my island rep original character is going to reflect this and will be the theme of the rep and island):

1. I _love_ Giant Sequoia trees (redwoods) along with how it sounds as well as many memories of going to Sequoia National Park many times when I was younger. It's a very beautiful and amazing place.

2. Taken from Wikipedia:_ The State of Sequoyah was a proposed state to be established from the Indian Territory in the eastern part of present-day Oklahoma. In 1905, with the end of tribal governments looming (as prescribed by the Curtis Act of 1898), Native Americans of the Five Civilized Tribes—the Cherokee, Choctaw, Chickasaw, Creek (Muscogee), and Seminole—in Indian Territory proposed to create a state as a means to retain control of their lands. Their intention was to have a state under Native American constitution and governance._


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 6, 2020)

When I played Wild World, my town was named Sunshore. Not sure why I went with that, but it has a nice ring to it. If I remember correctly for City Folk, I came up with the town name, Winterel. I'm not even sure where that one came from either, but to me at the time it sounded cool. Then there was my New Leaf town name, which is Oceana. I love the ocean, so that's why I went with that one. Finally for New Horizons, my island name is currently Animal Bay. I wanted to take advantage of the new character limit. One name I came up with awhile back was Anibay, which was Animal Bay shorten, since before there was only the eight character limit. Now since we can have longer names, that's why I went with Animal Bay. I'm actually glad they gave us a couple more characters to use.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 6, 2020)

the island and tropical themes of acnh made me think of the beach and beach boys and at the time i was listening to kokomo alot lol

as for acnl im a very hippie like person (not sure really how to phrase that) and peace sounded like a cute name. :3 my tomodachi island is named this too!


----------



## deirdresgf (Nov 6, 2020)

i named my gamecube town is named inaka which is japanese for countryside. i thought it would be pretty!! my wild world town is named ochakai, which is japanese for tea party. i just thought it would be cute to use japanese words instead of english because I’m quirky like that
as for my new leaf town, it’s just named pikachu. literally no meaning at all whatsoever.
my new horizons town is named lilac pond. i thought lilac was a really pretty word and it’s my favorite color, too! i originally wanted it to be called lilac forest but it didn’t fit so I replaced it with pond.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 10, 2020)

All these names are absolutely amazing!!!

I’ve never really been good with names, so I just always name my town Kitty, after my beloved cat, Kitty!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 10, 2020)

My town name in New Horizons is Astoria. I named it that because, well...I was laying in bed, and I looked over at my bookshelf for inspiration. I'm pretty bad with naming things to start games. I always get impatient because I want to play quickly. So, anyway...I looked at my bookshelf and there was a book there about John Jacob Astor's early expeditions in America...and that book was titled 'Astoria' as it were. So...I used that...because, it seemed...fine. Lol.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 15, 2020)

my NH island is named redwood because my fiance and I are currently planning our wedding and the ceremony is going to be in a redwood forest!! I thought it was cute and would fit with the kind of rustic forrest vibe I was going for


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't remember what my Wild World town was called. It was probably something anime related like Seigoku from Prince of Tennis or Konoha from Naruto cause I am honestly drawing a blank on what else it could be. Maybe Hogwarts cause I was giant Harry Potter fan.

My New Leaf town name was Karasuno from Haikyuu!! 

My New Horizon island name is Yarn Isle. It's a pun on yarn aisle because one of my hobbies is crochet.


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 16, 2020)

I named one of my islands Coral Key because of my coral switch lite. I thought I'd be able to make a coral-themed island but had to settle for pink as my theme instead. I think it's still an okay name because it's beachy and sort of aligns with my theme. I didn't really put a lot of thought into it and the character limit stressed me out so I settled for that lol. 

My other island is called Lórien as in Lothlórien. I'm a huge Tolkien fan and I was hoping to make a loosly Tolkien-esque island with a little hobbit-ish neighborhood. It's sort of a fusion of cottagecore and Tolkien. In the end I love both of my town names and wouldn't ever consider changing them if I could.


----------



## SakuraSylveon (Nov 20, 2020)

My current new leaf town Cheskitt is a combination of Chester and Kitt, two villagers I really liked before I reset. Too bad I haven't gotten them back.


----------



## Insanidee (Nov 20, 2020)

I bought a used ds along with wild world and they didn’t delete their data so I liked the name and it’s been my island name ever since


----------



## oranje (Nov 22, 2020)

Honestly, it's really simple in my case. In NF, my island was Oranje because I love oranges. And I named my island in NH San Goiaba (Saint Guava) to run with the fruit theme (I also love guavas) and as a homage to the cities in California I used to call home.


----------



## corvus516 (Nov 22, 2020)

My first town was called Strawby because when I was naming it I was drinking strawberry milk and ran out of ideas. My current town is called Byrde because I love birds and thought it would be boring to spell it normally.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 30, 2020)

My first town I just named Paris iirc because I was just a kid. My second town was named Różowy because it means pink in polish and I thought that was a nice idea. For New Horizons I researched island names and decided on Lehua. I wanted a hawaiian name because I love them and this one has a lot of interesting facts and folklore surrounding it. I'd be fun to make a thread for it and rewriting it for AC.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 30, 2020)

ik this says town and not island, but... y'know.
First time around, my island was named Le Cœur, because it means "the heart" in French. There were a lot of reasons for it. 1) My sister bought me my Switch Lite & the game, and she loves to speak French (and brag to me about her taking 7 years of it). 2) The map I started with had a natural heart pond, and it was fitting. And 3), I love wordplay and for me to say, "home is where Le Cœur is" would make me laugh.
Though... I didn't have any ideas for the island itself and put no effort into making it look nice. I refused to terraform, because I thought I could pull off the "au naturale" look by just putting furniture around my island haphazardly, and it just looked like a hot mess.

But I recently restarted, and I went with my gut and my love for bears... And ta-da! Bearadise was born. Paradise, but with bears!


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 18, 2020)

my island is called croissant because i love croissants


----------



## saphiraaeragon (Dec 18, 2020)

I named mine Pondskip, after an area called Pondskip Vale in an MMORPG called Blade and Soul, or BnS for short! It was super fun and I got really far until the servers stopped working and I got a new computer that's too small to handle it. 
Anyway, I have no plans for my town yet, but I'd like to see where I end up!


----------



## JemAC (Dec 23, 2020)

I have always taken forever coming up with island names in Animal Crossing but settled on Flolagio for my NH one. It is a mix of Florida, where some of my favourite holidays have been, and Bellagio for the hotel in Vegas, for the nicest hotel I’ve stayed in, and the lake in Italy, for a country that I’ve always loved visiting.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 3, 2021)

My island is called Tarasaigh. Before NH came out I was looking up abandoned islands, and made a list. Whittled it down on a AC FB group I'm in to two, and got my bunny to pick the winner from a cup, and he chose Tarasaigh. Tarasaigh is the Gaelic for Taransay, an island off the coast of Scotland, in the Outer Hebrides, which has been abandoned since 1974. It's the largest uninhabited island in Scotland and is privately owned. However in the 1990's it was used in a British TV show called Castaway, which had Ben Fogle on it, he was interested in buying it to turn it into a nature reserve but didn't get it.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jan 5, 2021)

Since I usually go by Pendragon online from the King Arthur family name most of my online game towns are named either Avalon or Camelot.


----------



## Toska (Jan 13, 2021)

"Smith o": this was the name of my very first town. I was very young, so I just put a random last name and the letter o. I have no idea why.

Auroura: this was my second town I had, in NL. I thought the name sounded pretty cool! Honestly, looking bad I just had no idea how to spell Aurora, but I'm glad I spelt it wrong.

Meraki: This is the name I wanted to name my NH town, but ended up naming my ACGC town this. It means "The soul, creativity or love put into something." I really liked it, so I just went with it.

Poca: My most recent CF town name. It's a music term, and I like music. Simple enough I guess.

Laverre: This is the name of my NH island. I originally wanted to name my town Haimish, Meraki, or Poca, but last minute I decided on Laverre. It's the name of my favorite town in Pokemon X/Y. I really like this name, but if I went back/got another switch I'd name it something different


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 14, 2021)

my island is called Cambry, and I honestly think it was just what came up on a random name generator I found online? but i thought it sounded nice and I needed to just dive into the game so I went with it. part of me wishes I'd called it Eroda though.
throughout NL I don't remember a lot of my names, but I do know that my resetting habits brought me to a point where I kept calling my towns various translations of 'forever' or 'permanent' just to convince myself to keep with it. it rarely worked though haha. the only one I remember is défi, which I think actually translates to challenge but that's pretty fitting too.


----------



## Fraxxo (Jan 14, 2021)

In New Leaf, my town doesn't really have a specific story behind the name.
Magnolia just sound cool and it reminds me of a countryside city.

As for New Horizons, I named the island Goto (but they always call it Goto Island, so I usually call it like that anyway), because one week before my copy of New Horizons arrived I finished watching an anime, Barakamon, wich was settled on a island based on the Goto Islands in Japan.
So there you haveit.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 14, 2021)

i havent got my 3ds charger in yet so i havent started up my new leaf game, but it will definitely be called raindrop

as for islands, sleeptime is based off of my username i use, and my second island is raindrop, which is a name i used for my first stardew farm

both are just meant to be comfy/soft sounding because with these games i like to relax


----------



## AmericanCat26 (Jan 15, 2021)

I named my New Horizons island Solitude. I don't have Nintendo Online, so I knew my island was always going to be a lonely one, thus Solitude was born! I also took inspiration from Skyrim and the towering cliff tops, green grass, and ocean view that my island's namesake had. Solitude was one of my favorite places in that game and I just knew I had to pay homage to it eventually, so...Solitude it was!


----------



## bleached (Jan 18, 2021)

Generation 4 is my favourite Pokémon generation and Eterna city is my favourite city in Sinnoh, I also think it's a pretty name for a town, so I called my New Horizons island after it :]


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 20, 2021)

.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jan 30, 2021)

My New Horizons island is named Dunwall, from the game Dishonored. I named it that because the month before I got acnh my best friend got me into the series (and then later I partially got her into animal crossing cx) and I fell really in love with it, especially the first game, and I adore the location of it, so I decided to use that name for my island. ^^ I'm really happy I did, because it never fails to make me happy. 

In New Leaf, my first town was named Raccoon, based off of Raccoon City from the Resident Evil series. Tbh I don't remember exactly why I named it that, but I think I just liked it and, resi was my biggest game I was into at the time I think. Eventually I didn't really, like my town, and ended up resetting it (though I... never really played much again after that xc) and then that town I think I named The Glade. And that one was because I was really into The Maze Runner series, and thought it'd be perfect for a little town like that.
I don't remember my earlier town names though, unfortunately. :c I've had two wild world towns and at least one in city folk, that I can't recall the names of. Maybe one day I'll start them up again and at least check what the last ones were.


----------



## Alessio (Jan 31, 2021)

It's called "A Casa", that means "At Home", cause when i played Wild World as a kid Kapp'n in his taxi told me where i wanted to go and i said that, so I started using it in my later towns.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Jan 31, 2021)

My island name is Agasha. 
I want a Saint Seiya-themed island so after another ideas (as Sanctuary, Andromeda...) I decided to pick this one up. I love the sound, so smooth and sweet! I suppose most of you dont know who's Agasha so I'll quickly explain: in The Lost Canvas (a excellent version of the serie in my opinion), Agasha was a villager knowing the Pisces Saint, Albafica. She's not a major character and you forget her easily but she's cute and has a lovely name so!

And a bit more original than just calling my island Sanctuary.


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 5, 2021)

In New Leaf, my town name is Genovia, after a fictional country of the same name from The Princess Diaries.

In New Horizons, my island name is Sanditon, after the unfinished book of a same name by Jane Austen (and a TV show)


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 5, 2021)

My current island is called Zabba Doo. It's pretty silly but I like to scat so it's all I could come up with the night I downloaded the game.  In the past I chose things like Hyrule or 'Cool Town' because I'm not so creative with the names. But if it makes me laugh then I'm okay with it.


----------



## ThePondGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

I’ve been naming all of my recent towns “Bluebell”, based off of the town with the same name in Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns! It’s definitely not the best HM/SoS game, but I’m pretty sure it’s the first one I played, so it’s pretty special to me!


----------



## AC.Newbie (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm a history buff so I named my island after the period in time that fascinates me most: Salem


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 7, 2021)

in new leaf my last town was named roswell because i love aliens! and my current island in new horizons is named tamago after the sanrio character gudetama!


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 7, 2021)

my wild world, city folk, and new leaf towns were all called 'fawkes' - i don't know why i called it that or where i got the name from, but it was useful back then because it fit within the letter limit! i decided for NH that 'fawkes isle' didn't really sound right, so i decided on rosemary. i really like names related to nature and it fit the theme of my island!


----------



## Faux (Mar 11, 2021)

NL - Centuria -- Just making up words that sounded cool to me, lol.  But, just like every other good made up word, it's a real word and I was amused that it is a SUPER tiny town somewhere with a population under 1k.

NH - Mimosa Bay -- I had the idea to make the flag a mimosa plant ( a plant that closes its leaves and ' shys ' away when touched, I love it ), but I can't draw, so I ended up not doing that, but the name still sounds tropical and refreshing.  My friend ended up stealing the Bay part when she restarted, and since she already copied like 6 of my dreamies to boot, I restarted and now it's Mimosa Key.  I don't like it as much, but I still love the first half, so it's fine enough, I guess.


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 11, 2021)

My town is named after my story, I decided to make my island look like it. Then pick different villagers to represent my characters. It took a long time choosing characters, but its coming along


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 11, 2021)

My ACNL town is named Lavender because of Lavender Town from Pokemon which I liked the most in the Kanto region lol
My ACNH island is named Hokkaido because there was an anime character who was from Hokkaido island and that was anime from my childhood (probably my first anime but who knows lol)


----------



## Merielle (Mar 11, 2021)

My town is named Moonfall, because I got New Leaf as a gift and didn't plan ahead on a town name ahaha.  I was stuck for a while trying to come up with something on the spot and finally decided on having "Moon" somewhere in the name.  If I remember correctly, I think I thought about naming it "Moonfalls" because of the town waterfall, but that was one too many characters.  So I finally settled on Moonfall, as I thought it sounded pretty on its own and reminded me of the word "moonset".


----------



## maaango (Mar 20, 2021)

Mine is Midori. I was just searching for names and I stumbled across it. Then I searched the meaning of it in Japanese and it means "green" so I think it suits it perfectly.


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 13, 2021)

mine is bruh, literally cant think of any names and at the time that was like the last word i said lol


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

It was my first AC game, and it was set on default, so... I just went with it  Don't regret it actually, it sounds nice enough on its own.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2021)

My town’s name is Arizona. I like the desert and hot climates.


----------



## Coach (Aug 13, 2021)

Mushroom (GC and WW) - I liked the idea of mario themed towns! My characters on WW were also called luigi and daisy, funnily enough.

Candyway (CF) - I knew I wanted to create a candy themed racecourse from the start, so the name was fitting!

Twinleaf (NL) - Leaf in the name like the actual game, also from pokemon diamond and pearl which is nostalgic for me.

Hanamura - Cool overwatch map, and character from danganronpa (teruteru)


----------



## Stikki (Aug 17, 2021)

A silly joke/reference to something. I thoroughly regret it now cos it means I can't ever tell it haha


----------



## Alyx (Aug 20, 2021)

Several months before New Horizons came out, I was set on what I wanted my island name to be: Delta. It's partly based on the airline by the same name. I'm not sure how much of a story there is to how I decided on the name, I just thought it sounded like a cool island name.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2021)

Named my current NL town Puffle.
for obvious reasons... i love club penguin. also goes well with the theme.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 4, 2021)

Mine is Pussville because I wasn’t allowed to put the Y in


----------



## Snek (Sep 5, 2021)

My New Leaf town was named "New Leaf"
My New Horizons island was named "New Island"
Aren't I a creative genius? 

Honestly though. The only reasons why the names are lacking is because I can never agree on a good name. I might hate the name later and start over for a different name. I never wanted to go through that mess so its now a tradition to name my AC setting "New <whatever>"


----------



## BakaRina (Sep 19, 2021)

I named my New Leaf and New Horizons town and island “Touhou” since it’s one of my favorite series I’ve gotten into a few years back. Besides that, I’m not that creative to think of a proper name for the locations and just went with something like that.


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

I don't know. I've always liked Japan and its culture, and it's been referred before as "land of the Rising Sun." Plus, Rising Sun sounds hopeful, like it's a new hope rising. Same reason why I named my town in NL "New Oak".


----------



## SierraMisst (Sep 21, 2021)

I name mine Astro, basically just named my island after my American Eskimo doggie, Astro.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 21, 2021)

I always combine two words/things to create my town name! For my island it's Seafort


----------

